# Raw, mRaw, sRaw of JPEG



## 2n10 (Sep 5, 2012)

What size file do you shoot in and why? 

What advantages and disadvantages do you feel your file choice has?

I am currently shooting in raw but am considering the smaller raw sizes.

Thanks in advance for sharing your info.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 5, 2012)

I did a test a while ago on my 7D, RAW vs sRAW.
I don't have time to find the original thread, gotta go to work, but the conclusion was that RAW delivers better noise and detail compared to sRAW, when scaled to the same size.
sRAW is only for saving card space, nothing else, if you want quality go RAW.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2012)

Unless you're limited by a very old/slow computer, shoot full size RAW. You can always downsample later. Once you've thrown data away, you can't get it back. Exception might be a deadline situation with no time for post, when JPG is necessary.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 5, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> I did a test a while ago on my 7D, RAW vs sRAW.
> I don't have time to find the original thread, gotta go to work, but the conclusion was that RAW delivers better noise and detail compared to sRAW, when scaled to the same size.
> sRAW is only for saving card space, nothing else, if you want quality go RAW.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unless you're limited by a very old/slow computer, shoot full size RAW. You can always downsample later. Once you've thrown data away, you can't get it back. Exception might be a deadline situation with no time for post, when JPG is necessary.



Thank you


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2012)

My D800 needed sraw, my 5D MK II or MK III does not. Unfortunately, Nikon does not have SRAW or MRAW.


----------



## Brandonw365 (Sep 6, 2012)

I sometimes shoot mRAW for daylight sports so i have a larger buffer on my 60D and have not seen a huge difference in IQ when shooting at lowish (under 800) ISO. btw, are there any negatives to doing this which i have yet to notice?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 7, 2012)

I shot Raw + Small Tiny Basic JPEG. The RAW for editing and the JPEG for a carrier file if a client needs it now, or to have a thumbnail when on a thumbdrive.


----------



## swampler (Sep 8, 2012)

I shoot jpeg when doing sports due to the large volume of files. RAW for everything else, or if the sports are under harsh sun where I need more leeway in editing.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 8, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> I did a test a while ago on my 7D, RAW vs sRAW.
> I don't have time to find the original thread, gotta go to work, but the conclusion was that RAW delivers better noise and detail compared to sRAW, when scaled to the same size.
> sRAW is only for saving card space, nothing else, if you want quality go RAW.



Would be great help if you could post the link to the thread you were talking about. I shoot in sRaw but was contemplating whether shooting in RAW would yield photos with slightly better output.


----------



## nebugeater (Sep 8, 2012)

Nothing a little seach feature can't get you


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2264.msg48642#msg48642



killswitch said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > I did a test a while ago on my 7D, RAW vs sRAW.
> ...


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Sep 8, 2012)

I shoot raw + small JPEG.

Full raw because (a) DxO will not process sRaw or mRaw, and (b) when I process raw, I want to get as much as I can from the photo.

Small JPEG because (a) often I don't need more than that, e.g. to send to family members who print 10x15, and (b) if I want more than that, I go straight to raw.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I shoot raw + small JPEG.
> 
> Full raw because (a) DxO will not process sRaw or mRaw, and (b) when I process raw, I want to get as much as I can from the photo.
> 
> Small JPEG because (a) often I don't need more than that, e.g. to send to family members who print 10x15, and (b) if I want more than that, I go straight to raw.



Thanks, I have been using DxO and am planning on purchasing a license. I did not know that it does not support mraw or sraw.

also thanks to all who have responded, your information and thoughts are most helpful.


----------

